

Buxfer + Amazon = Transfer money online (Free till Aug 31)  - ashu
http://www.buxfer.com/index.php?x=3
With Amazon Payments, you can accrue balances in an online account (similar to your Paypal account balance). Transfers involving Amazon accounts are instantaneously processed as well. <p>You can read more about it at: 
<a href="http://www.buxfer.com/blog/2007/08/03/buxfer-amazon-settle-your-debts-online/" rel="nofollow">http://www.buxfer.com/blog/2007/08/03/buxfer-amazon-settle-y...</a><p>Regardless of what this means for Buxfer, we think it's a good step forward in challenging the Paypal monopoly.
======
daniel-cussen
"Buxfer may terminate your access to the Website or your membership at any
time, for any reason, and without warning, which may result in the forfeiture
and destruction of all information associated with your membership."

Ouch.

Legalese aside, this new deal with Amazon means you guys are currently a free
alternative to Western Union and will soon be a cheaper alternative to the
same, right?

~~~
Caligula
More like an alternative to neteller/firepay.

~~~
ashu
Daniel: We really need to revisit the legalese, We already got rid of a couple
minor clauses in there. But, it's just that lawyers are very conservative
naturally, and development effort foreshadowed going over the terms very
carefully. We will take care of that by the end of the day.

In terms of alternatives, Amazon is the alternative to Paypal. We hope though
that our app will be an important use-case for driving the payments
functionality, especially for the younger crowd.

------
zach
Killer addition. A site where you can track expenses is cool, but if you can
square them up with actual money, now we're really talking.

This would be very helpful for fantasy sports, where there's a lot of money
flying around for site fees and prize pools. Fantasy football season is just
around the corner and $100+ entry fees for workplace leagues are not that
unusual.

------
hira_khan
Sounds like an interesting idea - Whats the user base of Buxfer at the moment
?

------
jamiequint
Amazon FPS + Buxfer = Crazy Delicious ??

